# SE North Dakota when?



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

does anyone know when there will be some good numbers of birds reaching the SE portion of ND? would it be better to hunt these first birds coming the older migrators or the young juvies? i don't usually decoy i do alot of sneaking tho....? any help would be well appreciated


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

they'll be here soon enough, this cold weather might have stopped em in their tracks for the moment but by the weekend of the 24th i think there will be huntable numbers in your area.

if you're gonna decoy at all, and don't have oodles of equipment and experience, your best bet is to wait for the juvies. However, like u said, if you sneak a lot, and you are at the right place at the right time, you could have a slaughter fest with the adults.

p.s. seeing is your from wahpeton, do u ever walk down the wild rice in the fall just outside of town? There are some beautiful looking woodducks out there. So beautiful, ive gotten naked to retrieve some of them!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Averyghg, you'd get naked for shoveler! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hell i'd get naked for a coot...............if it had a neck collar!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

give it a few weeks at least-the migration has slowed drastically


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You dont have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> You dont have a clue what you are talking about.


What?! Come on tyler :lol: -The birds moved fast and furious up to about 65 miles south of aberdeen then have been stopped since thursday. Actually, all birds we saw on friday moved south-the snow cover around aberdeen is to much-as of now-for birds to move up there now and all sheet water is frozen so until temps rise, the migration wont be moving to much-When you spend over 400$ on gas in a week, i try to tell myself i know what the birds are doing :lol: -at least a little bit :roll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

USSapper said:


> give it a few weeks at least-the migration has slowed drastically


Few = 3 or 4 in my mind. So you are saying they'll be migrating into ND in 3-4 weeks. Ok what ever as I don't want to argue. :roll: I have better things to do like getting back to the decoys I'm working on...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

1-3 in my book (probably 12 days) -I just checked the forecast for aberdeen and its suppose to be in the mid to lower 50s much of next week-i reconsidered my prediction after seeing the updated forecast :lol: -ND south central forecast is for mainly in the mid 40s later this upcoming week with a few days in the 50s-snow cover is about 30-40% north of Jamestown


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Just a trickle in a dam will turn into a flood if we get a thaw. Just started to see a few birds today.(Sunday)


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

The way things are looking around the 24th is when southern North Dakota will see some large #s of birds.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

does anyone think the last weekend in march would still be alright for SE ND? i have some friends coming down from grand forks to hunt with me that weekend and by what everyones sayin is the weekend of the 24th is gonna be the weekend.....what do u think about the last weekend in march?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> You dont have a clue what you are talking about.


2:42 a.m. eh Tyler? :bartime: oke:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep, had a few to many and slammed some dudes head againt his pick-up, so I was alittle on the hostile side saturday night.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Shot some in SE ND this past weekend, there were a few good sized flocks, but probably not what most of you would call "huntable" numbers.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Yep, had a few to many and slammed some dudes head againt his pick-up, so I was alittle on the hostile side saturday night.


Was it my head???? for saying it wont be for a few more weeks :lol:


----------

